# Atrium, Clements Hospital



## The Barbarian (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## snowbear (Jul 6, 2017)

Neat.  Is that texturing in lower right some kind of reflection?


----------



## The Barbarian (Jul 6, 2017)

snowbear said:


> Neat. Is that texturing in lower right some kind of reflection?



The floor is terrazzo, with some kind of light stone in it.   More noticeable in HDR than it was when I was eyeballing it.  The dark area is some kind of shadow.  The light was mostly behind me.

This was taken with a Samsung 7, so not the ideal camera.   But it didn't do too badly.


----------

